# 70030 with 50 modifier



## EikaMTGQueen (Nov 17, 2016)

Does CPT 70030 need a 50 modifier or can it be billed by itself?

Thanks
Erica Ross CIRCC, RCC


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 17, 2016)

Modifier 50 would not be used for radiology. If both RT and LT are done it will depend on the payer if they will allow 1 lines with 2 units or if they want one line with RT and one with LT. MUE is 2 for this scan.


----------

